# Herefordshire/Glos' pub stopover



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Good morning
Can any one help with a good pub stopover ? good food, good beer ! 
I know lot to ask  

I have tried Red Lion at Ross, gr8 stopover but fully booked for Friday night.

Thanks in advance
Julian


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Julian
Grafton Inn on the A49, approx 3 miles south of Hereford makes for a nice stay over. Out of the town, it's a country pub but very nice I must say.

Here's a link : http://www.pub-explorer.com/herefs/pub/graftoninn.htm

It has a Travelodge built new last year on the grounds so accommodation shouldn't be a problem.

Give the pub a ring and ask for details.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try the Tudor Arms,a walk along the canal from Slimbridge.
http://www.tudorcaravanpark.com/index.php


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

There's a CL site at Sellack that I've used - just outside Ross-on-Wye. It's about a 5min walk from an excellent Pub called the Lough Pool Inn.

The site is large and quiet. If you want any more info just let me know.

Colin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Three Horseshoes PH
Little Cowarne
Bromyard
HR7 4RQ

Tel 01885 4002676 

no elec has restaurant and bar meals


Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Stayed here last Thursday night - no problems nice little site £13 inc electric

www.britishpubguide.com/cgi-bin/pub.cgi?results:Gloucestershire:4716


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry Julian, didn't realise you were in the van !

Yew Tree Inn at Peterstow ( next pub down towards Ross from the 'Red Lion' you stayed at previous! ) .... they have a site behind the pub, worth a try !


----------



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks everso much, 
Julian


----------

